# Neat poison jar found in river bank



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello when I was hunting along the drained river in Newmarket I saw the bottom of this sticking out of the bank. I thought it was going to be an unembossed food product so I pulled it out wiped it and saw poison I was very happy. Don’t know how common it is but it’s my first poison I’ve found. After I clean it out more I think I’ll use it as a jar to hold my marbles.


----------



## Alemond (Mar 19, 2021)

Love it


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 31, 2021)

My guess this is a KC-50. Came with a snap on lid, usually missing. Came in 2 sizes, 4.75 and 5.87”. Less common bottle.


----------

